# My First Girls! (Help Identifying?)



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Curse you sale at petsmart! D:

I went to petsmart to originally pick up the little black girl since I saw her about a week ago and she stole my heart c:

BUT THEN
I saw the tag telling me that female bettas were only a dollar each.

Sooooo now I have 4 new girls and the start of my sorority c:



Now first off, what started this whole fiasco.
View attachment 40720

Got a new 20g and a new 35g off craigslist FOR ONLY $20
YESSSSSS
(It was originally $15, I forgot to bring change -headdesk-)

Now introductions to the girls.
Id really appreciate help identifying the tail type, Ive only had long finned bettas before which are much easier to identify x.x



First off, the whole reason I went to petsmart!
View attachment 40712

Calling her Ophelia right now, her coloration is black body/fins. She has white highlights on her tail and a blue sheen on her body. Im thinking she'll even out to dark blue highlights when she settles in.


Next off:
View attachment 40713

View attachment 40714

Cammy, never thought I would get a cambodian, but her she is!
Shes a sweety.

Then:
View attachment 40716

View attachment 40717

Little Merlot, shes purple (which my phone wouldnt catch at all D and pink and a tad spazzy lol.


Lastly, my little charity case :C
View attachment 40718

She was in the same tank as Ophelia all by her lonesome with no cover, so Ophelia chewed her up pretty badly. Im surprised she was still alive. Im calling her Lucky. Shes has a gorgeous blue and red sheen, I cant wait until she grows her fins back and I can see what color she really is.



And as always, Miro-kitty ^^
View attachment 40719


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

It's hard to tell from the first pic but they all seem like vieltails to me. 
Great deal on those tanks! I'm looking to replace my breeder tanks I sold before moving to WA... I pretty much have to start all over again with my setups


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

i'm iffy on the first one aswell,but the rest look like vails to me aswell. I love Ophelia though xD


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Awww they're all so cute =D number one looks like a plakat to me, but the rest are definitely veil tails =)


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a feeling Ophelia will be the alpha when i get the tank set up X3



Thanks all, im hope i get get some variety in the tank when I get some of the other girls ^^


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Sadly, Lucky passed away earlier this morning


Sad, but unsurprising, she was very torn up and looked like she had more problems than I could actually identify :C


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Aww, poor little lucky. Well, she was lucky to be able to leave that bad place and go to a good home, even if it was only for a little while!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Yea, I had a feeling she wasnt going to make it :C


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Came home today and found Ophelia covered in white fuzz, after doing some frantic research, it looks like acute columnaris.


after seeing her condition and reading about it on here, i dont think shell last the night :C







Since she was housed with Lucky, Im thinking that may have been what killed her as well :/


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Ophelia passed away about an hour ago. 



Luckily my last two girls were cupped by themselves and look incredibly healthy


----------



## Noemi (Jul 9, 2011)

sorry for your loss


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## OliverTheBetta (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry! Hate to hear that. I sure hope the others are well and happy!



PetSmart is the reason I cam home with 5 new males on Saturday :shock:. I didn't expect them all to live, but so far, so good. ***crossing fingers***


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive actually never had problems with males from petsmart and ive gotten 4 from them.


Had them all for about 3 or 4 months now and no problems except for a tailbiter ^^;


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

My condolences. At least they had a taste of love before they passed. I'm sure they died a better death with you then if they had stayed at the store. Best of luck with the other 2.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks ^^

I lost the cambodian recently to dropsy but my last girl is doing well c:


----------



## Warlock (Aug 12, 2011)

i lost several also during this SALE>. whats the deal!? 

was it a bacterial issue!?


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

This scares me for I JUST bought a new HM male at petsmart on sale..


----------



## Warlock (Aug 12, 2011)

so is this a common occurance!? i guess i should just stick to local breeder.. i assume its safer.. 

but at 99 cents.. i figured i still come out ahead.. esp.. since i returned the dead ones and the cashier gave me back FULL VALUE PRICE>. not sales price


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Males have always been fine for me at petsmart

The females though, seem to be too stressed since my store keeps them in a small tank with no cover and the water quality is meh. All the females Ive had that have died from them all ended up dying within the first night. The others though are still going strong c:


----------

